
Ohio Congressman: We can fund border wall with "WallCoin" - mataug
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/ohio-congressman-we-can-fund-border-wall-with-wallcoin/
======
downrightmike
Or just invade mexico and annex them.

------
tuxxy
Step 1: Pump it

Step 2: Get adoption

Step 3: Dump it

Effect: No more money for the wall :)

